# Anyone take a second job to fund IVF?



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

As a teacher; I have been thinking about taking on a holiday job. Just wondering if anyone else has considered this and what job. Maybe something flexible WFH ..but maybe that's low wage and cutting back is the way to go? 
Would like another shot at IVF but we already have a loan to pay back.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,
I don’t have a second job, it’s a main job. But I work at a hospital as a zero hour healthcare assistant. You don’t need experience and can pick your shifts. It’s called a bank contract. I get midweek £9.20, £13 on a Saturday and £15 on a Sunday per hour and you only need to work 1 shift in 3 months to stay on the bank system. It is hard work, but rewarding. You could earn a lot of money in the school holidays.

Good luck x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I created a few additional sources of income such at translation, copywriting etc it took a while, but now I have loyal clients with regular tasks.


----------



## Babiblue (May 13, 2021)

If you are a teacher what about Grinds?
Do you have an option of extra hours teaching students? I do not know how it is where you are but here it is very popular. Many parents pay a good bit to make sure their child gets the grades.

Also look at foreign student schools if language if your area.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

My friend works as a private tutor in the evenings and does well out of it 
X


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

online schools are very popular nowadays


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I did casual babysitting and then took on a part time nanny job to fund my IVF. It was relatively easy to earn £100+ a week and helped a huge amount towards my mounting IVF bills


----------

